# Westminster Final Night.



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Why are there no poodles?!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

I should have been more specific - no poodles won their group (toys and non-sporting) so we won't see any poodles in the Best In Show competition. The toy group was won by a beautiful Maltese. The non-sporting group was won by an awesome Frenchie.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Miki said:


> I should have been more specific - no poodles won their group (toys and non-sporting) so we won't see any poodles in the Best In Show competition. The toy group was won by a beautiful Maltese. The non-sporting group was won by an awesome Frenchie.


Oh, thank you for the clarification! The Maltese is gorgeous. This is actually the breeder I got my Maltese from, the one that didn't work out due to temperament. But she does breed stunning dogs.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Ty had a busy day today (road trip to a restaurant patio, lots of people, a couple of dogs) so he's really tired. But he cannot/will not stop watching the show.🤣



























He's resting his head on his ball as he watches. ❤🤣🐩❤


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

The Sammy wins the Working Group - well deserved! 

I adore Samoyeds. A thousand years ago (circa 1963) our family spent a week in the summer at a family church camp on a wonderful lake. One of the families brought their beautiful Sammy - Reetsa Tatiana Souls Goodwin - and enlisted all the kids to brush her every day. We saved her hair in bags for the family to cord and spin which, apparently, never happened. 

Mrs. Goodwin was a journalist and wrote a nice piece in the local paper about their move from the family home, decades later, that involved finding bags and bags of Reetsa's hair. 

I could never live with all that hair. But I'm eternally grateful to those that did.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Ty really liked the Westie.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Can anybody tell me about the flat-cut ears on both the BOB winner GCHB Stone Run Written In The Skye and Siba, who was BIS in 2020? I'd never seen that style before Siba, and now Skye has it as well.

I prefer a rounded ear bottom, but what do I know???

Of course, I rushed to check to see of Sage and Skye have any ancestors in common. Going back three generations -- nope!

Skye is a beautiful black standard poodle -- truly elegant. I've taken a picture from the Stone Run website and posted it here for your enjoyment. She's the #1 poodle, I believe.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

Siba is Stone Run Afternoon Tea. I haven't checked pedigrees, but it's likely that they are related.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Weird it was on a Wednesday. 

Im always amazed at how fast the papillons are on agility stage. It would be entertaining to watch a papillon race with their butterfly ears - they really live up to their name.


----------



## Footprints&pawmarks (Mar 8, 2021)

That picture of Ty with his head on his ball and his intent expression is priceless.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Siba's Pedigree: Are you related?


I was curious if by some chance Elroy was related to Siba, 2021 BIS Champion. I did a quick search, and walah! I was able to get a copy of Siba's Pedigree! It seems we're related after all! Elroy's paternal Gr. Grandfather is the same as Siba'a maternal Gr. Grandfather (CH HILLWOOD AKE KAI...




www.poodleforum.com


----------

